# gutes günstiges UMTS GPS Modul für Lenovo ThinkPad X121e



## MG42 (16. Dezember 2011)

*gutes günstiges UMTS GPS Modul für Lenovo ThinkPad X121e*

Guten Morgen @ all,

Suche nach einer günstigen/soliden Lösung für einen Lenovo ThinkPad X121e.
Also ich brauche so ein Modul und einen gescheiten Tarif (mind. 1 MBits Up/Down möglich sein und unproblematisches Kündigen) zum Surfen/wenig Traffic.
Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?

mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## wuestenfux (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: gutes günstiges UMTS GPS Modul für Lenovo ThinkPad X121e*

Da reicht doch eigentlich ein normaler Web Stick zum surfen, denn bekommst du quasi überall (Discouter).  Da zahlst du im Schnitt 8-15€ im Monat (prepaid) für eine Surfflat mit ca 500MB UMTS Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## mempi (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: gutes günstiges UMTS GPS Modul für Lenovo ThinkPad X121e*

Passt dort überhaupt ein anderes Modul außer das von Lenovo rein? Das kostet zwar schon einiges mehr als ein UMTS Stick - aber es lohnt sich, da das Notebook schon Antennen verbaut hat, wodurch der Empfang besser ist, als das was ein solcher Stick leisten kann...


----------



## wuestenfux (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: gutes günstiges UMTS GPS Modul für Lenovo ThinkPad X121e*

Mit viel glück könntest du dieses Modul verwenden, das Lenovo Modul ist nämlich auch von Ericsson und kostet das doppelte.

WWAN 3G Dell 5530 UMTS HSDPA 7,2Mbs GPRS EDGE 0XX982: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## KonterSchock (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: gutes günstiges UMTS GPS Modul für Lenovo ThinkPad X121e*

hab das lenovo SL500 da hab ich zwar so ein D2 UMTS empfänger drin habs nie benötig!

http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/Liste/4736010/mini-pcie-umts.html


----------



## MG42 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: gutes günstiges UMTS GPS Modul für Lenovo ThinkPad X121e*

Danke, für eure Antworten, was ist mit dem, kann man das in jedem Schreppschlott einsetzen.

Bei einem "normalen" UMTS/GPRS PCMCIA Modul wie dem von wuestenfux genannten welches mit dem "original" lenovo  baugleich sein soll, benötige ich doch zusätzlich noch eine Simkarte, die man in das Teil einlegen muss, oder?

Jedenfalls werd ich mir höchstwahrscheinlich wieder eine Vodafone Callya Karte holen(und sie dann auf den Tarif Open End (Internet) wechseln), macht mehr Sinn, da ich nur an manchen Tagen mobiles Internet brauche und sonst per LAN / Kabel ins Internet gehe. Jedenfalls der Tarif smartphone ist ganz passabel, für 1€ am Tag ins Internet bei ner monatlichen Nutzungspauschale von 2,99 €urönchen im Monat, lediglich auf Seite 2 unten:



			
				Vodafone Open End Abrechnung der Internet-Nutzung schrieb:
			
		

> Sie haben mit CallYa OpenEnd Smartphone ein Inklusiv-Volumen von 200 MB pro Monat und surfen mit bis zu 7,2 MBit/s per Handy im Internet.
> 
> Ab einem Volumen von 200 MB im Monat surfen Sie mit 64 Kbit/s bis zum Ablauf des Monats.
> 
> Die Nutzung des Inklusiv-Volumens mit einem Computer, einem ans Handy angeschlossenen oder drahtlos verbundenen Computer sowie die Nutzung von Voice over IP, Instant Messaging oder Peer to Peer sind nicht erlaubt.



Aaargh, Die Schw37n3 gibt es ne Möglichkeit, bzw. mit ein wenig Kaltblütigkeit und Vorsicht sollten die doch letzteres nicht merken, oder Doch?


----------



## wuestenfux (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: gutes günstiges UMTS GPS Modul für Lenovo ThinkPad X121e*

Ja eine SIM Karte benötigst du immer sei es nun mit dem Modul oder per Stick, ich finde die D2 Variante zu teuer. Ich zahle z.B. für meine "Flat" 3,90€ im Monat und kann diese monatlich abbestellen. 

Das ganze findest du auf der Homepage von Simyo.


----------



## MG42 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: gutes günstiges UMTS GPS Modul für Lenovo ThinkPad X121e*

Danke, ich schau da bei symio mal nach.


----------

